# To get the GTS 450 or the HD 5770?



## jasper1605 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, my friend is wanting to build a computer with my help.  We've got just about everything except the video card picked out. 

I'm not remembering model numbers of anything we've bought thus far (it started about six months ago then he ran out of money so we stopped buying things haha) but I know they can handle all of the good stuffs out there.  CPU is a X4 965 BE I believe w/ a mobo and ram support handling it.  

Would you recommend a solo gts 450 or a solo radeon 5770 with definite hopes of pairing them up in the future?  As of right now this 450 is $110 and some of the 5770s are in the low 120s and upper 110s now.  

Which vid card would you go with and why?

Primary and just about solo use will be gaming on 1920 X 1080i monitor.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2010)

What motherboard did you choose?


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 22, 2010)

that, unfortunately, is one of the things I'm blanking on.  I am trying to remember that more than I am my microbiology that I'm studying for lol.  I know it's msi and would an 890fx sound right?

Edit: 790 fx is the chipset now I'm looking to see if I can get an actual model number.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> that, unfortunately, is one of the things I'm blanking on.  I am trying to remember that more than I am my microbiology that I'm studying for lol.  I know it's msi and would an 890fx sound right?



Sounds right, but it's not an SLi board. You could just always look at a review: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Axle/GeForce_GTS_450_OC/28.html

That being said, the 5770 is a superior card.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2010)

save up get a real gpu better yet buy my 5850 lol on a closer to the op question if the boards 890fx hes better off with the 5770 since xfire = easy on amd board unless its 1 of 2 current nvidia boards sli = no go unless you use the hacks to enable it on an amd system


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, I guess the case is closed and we'll stick with the 5770 just to avoid any compatibility issues.  Thanks for the tips


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2010)

Out of those, 5770. If not minding to buy 2nd hand maybe a gtx275. But 5770 gets my vote.


----------



## xrealm20 (Sep 23, 2010)

5770's are some of the best cards for the $$$ right now on the market - I've ran two in crossfire and had excellent frame rates running @ 1920x1200.  Mind you, I was playing STO, but it was still as smooth as silk with everything turned on max.


----------



## Exile_Chavez (Sep 26, 2010)

I love the 5770 I have in my computer right now, great card, low temp, nearly 0 noise(Till you turn the fan past 45%) but you will never have to increase the fan unless you OC it. Even on 35% speed I haven't seen the thing go over 56^C.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 26, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> Primary and just about solo use will be gaming on 1920 X 1080i monitor.



To answer your question, the 5770 definitely. But I believe that if you're running 1920 X 1080i you might want to invest in something even more powerful. GTX 460 1GB or 5850 - That is a high resolution!


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Sep 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> save up get a real gpu better yet buy my 5850 lol on a closer to the op question if the boards 890fx hes better off with the 5770 since xfire = easy on amd board unless its 1 of 2 current nvidia boards sli = no go unless you use the hacks to enable it on an amd system



what i want to know is know they have stopped making AMD chipsets when are they going to licence SLI on AMD's own chipsets or is it never going to happen due to the Radeons?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2010)

no idea but last i remember only sli boards i found were 750a and 980a 1 asus 1 msi thats it for retail sale  both boards arent that great either


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 26, 2010)

I used an XFX 5770 for a very little while, and it was an awesome card at an awesome price(and it still is).


----------



## CH@NO (Sep 26, 2010)

HD5770 without a doubt, the GTS450 trades blows with the HD5750.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 26, 2010)

Damn... I voted on this almost 10 votes ago and still not GTX 460 votes... I expected to see at least 1 fanboy by now going mad for Fermi


----------



## caleb (Sep 27, 2010)

Here I am


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 27, 2010)

a 460 768mb would be a better choice than both.

They can be had for £135 over here with most 5770s being around £125 so prices may be similar where you are.

They over clock like fook : ]

Should put you around 5830-5850 levels of performance with a good over clock.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 27, 2010)

^   Voltage Uncap Your GTX460!


----------



## cheezburger (Sep 27, 2010)

why don't you go gtx460?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 27, 2010)

cheezburger said:


> why don't you go gtx460?



That's not in his budget from the looks of it.

So out of those two cards, the 5770 is the better pick.


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2010)

IIRC, the GTS450 is around the performance level of the GTX260, and the GTX460 is around the 275/280/285 level, and really shines when overclocked. Not sure about the ATI side of things, as I am partial to Nvidia because of folding performance (and from what I read, I would like the Nvidia control panel better).


----------



## gvblake22 (Sep 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> You could just always look at a review: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Axle/GeForce_GTS_450_OC/28.html
> 
> That being said, the 5770 is a superior card.


Yes.  And Yes.

I was just getting ready to post that exact same link!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2010)

???? Would it be best to wait until the 6770 is out???  Aren't they supposed to be out in about 2 weeks?  Reports are saying that the 6770 will be nearly as powerful as the 5870!  The flip side to that is that the 5770's should drop in price.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 27, 2010)

hat said:


> IIRC, the GTS450 is around the performance level of the GTX260, and the GTX460 is around the 275/280/285 level, and really shines when overclocked. Not sure about the ATI side of things, as I am partial to Nvidia because of folding performance (and from what I read, I would like the Nvidia control panel better).



Really? most of the reviews i've read placed the GTS 450 on par with the 5750. So basically the GTS 450 is a hair faster than the GTS 250 1GB. The only time I was blown away with performance was in SLI, the 450 shines in SLI.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 27, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Really? most of the reviews i've read placed the GTS 450 on par with the 5750. So basically the GTS 450 is a hair faster than the GTS 250 1GB. The only time I was blown away with performance was in SLI, the 450 shines in SLI.



This is true.

From what ive seen, in single performance they're actually not all that great, but in SLI, they're gods.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 27, 2010)

The GTS450 will probably overclock to right around the performance level of a HD5770, and of course the HD5770 will overclock beyond that.

So I say if the two are priced so closely, go with the HD5770 for sure.  Plus with a Crossfire motherboard the decision is a no brainer.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2010)

my vote goes for 5770.


----------

